# [luasocket] Fehler bei http.request



## Chrissi007 (4. Januar 2005)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab grad n großes Problem mit Lua / Luasocket.

Also, Ich hab folgenden Code entworfen:

http = require("http") 
http.request("http://url.de/script.php?variable=wert&variable2=wert")

Wenn dieser Code dann allerdings abläuft, wird folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

http.lua:11: attempt to index local `socket' (a nil value)

Bedeutet also, dass in der Zeile 11 der http.lua irgendwo ein Fehler ist. Also schauen wir uns mal die Zeile 11 genauer an.:

_Zeile 9:_ local Public, Private = {}, {}
_Zeile 10:_ local socket = _G[LUASOCKET_LIBNAME] -- get LuaSocket namespace
_Zeile 11:_ socket.http = Public -- create http sub namespace

Es gibt also ein Problem mit der "Public"-Variable. Die hat keinen Wert (a nil value).

Bloß Ich frag, was muss man in Zeile 9 bei diesen geschweiften Klammern reinschreiben? Wäre super, falls der ein oder andere eine Idee hat, was da reingehört


----------

